# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  AT90S8515 vajag palīdzību

## pedro

pirmkārt pērku šo izstrādājumu http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3372

kad dabūšu vajadzēs panākt lai viņa strādā savā vietā kur viņai jābūt.

Vai šī http://www.futurlec.com/Atmel/AT90S8515-8PCpr.shtml būs īstā?

kādas nianses var būt? ko man vajadzētu zināt vai uz kādiem jautājumiem ir jāatbild lai sasniegtu rezultātu? 

Paldies

lai būtu cmukāks topiks reku bildīte no laikam kad viņa vēl cmuki darbojās savā vietā

----------


## jeecha

Es ceru ka tu saproti ka tas ir programmeejam mikrokontrolieris un lai vinsh dariitu to kas vinjam jaadara ar pashu chipu nepietiks - vinjaa veel ir jaaieprogrammee kas nu tur vinjaa bija. Un ja origjinaalais chips ir kaput un nav pieejama vinjaa ierakstaamaa firmware tad nekas nespiid...

----------


## pedro

firmvāre man ir, pat pāris versijas  :: 

vajadzēs iebikstīt vienu, ja neies tad otru. 

tur vajadzēs palīdzību

----------


## pedro

hmmm

varbūt tomēr kāds kaut ko var ieteikt, vai apstiprinnāt manu atradumu?

----------


## pedro

Augstāk minētajam kantorim http://www.littlediode.com palūdzu atsūtīt "real life photo" viņu piedāvātai mikroshēmai

atsūtīja lūk šādu


virsū tas marķējums atšķirās... ko darīt? šitāda taču nederēs?

rekur mana

----------


## Vikings

Manu postu izdzēsa, jo tajā bija norāde uz http://www.lemona.lv kurā ir pieejama AT90S8515. Tad kad sapratu, ka izdzēsts paskatijos Elfas lapā - arī ir. Nu par ko stress, jobmaķ, nepaskatijos Elfā, sorry.
Par uzrakstiem nav vērts satraukties, mikrene strādās.  ::

----------


## pedro

bet sākumā tas "pamata kods" jaau ar cits man ir 8515 a viņiem ir 8535

varbūt arī tam nav nozīmes?  :: 

ķipa ka tikai kājiņu skaits der  ::  ::  ::

----------


## pedro

šitais diezko nesajūsmina

lemon jau sen rakstiski atbildēja ka nav pie viņiem šāds produkts iegūstams

Labdien,

Diemžēl Jūsu minētais kontrolieris nav pieejams.

-----Original Message-----
From: Pēteris Ūsiņš [mailto :: eteris@orols.lv] 
Sent: Tuesday, March 17, 2009 7:55 PM
To: Girts Rozenbergs Lemona Latvija
Subject: ATMEL AT90S8515

Labdien!

Ir nepieciešams šāds izstrādājums 1 vai 2 gabali.

pēc meklēšanas rezultātiem ko līdzīgu atradu, tikai man ir "8PC" versija vai kas tamlīdzīgs.

vai varat piedāvāt šādu produktu. manējais ir pievienotajā foto.
ievietots iekārtā kas būvēta 1999 gadā

----------


## M_J

AT90S8535 nederēs, līdzīgs ir, bet atšķiras. Esmu strādājis ar abiem, vairāk gan ar AT90S8535, pēc tam visu to saimniecību viegli, bez sāpēm parnesu uz ATMEGA8535. Programma kas rakstīta priekš AT90S8535, pilnīgi bez kādām izmaiņām iet arī uz ATMEGA8535. Tas pats ir arī ar AT90S8515 un ATMEGA8515. ATMEGA ir taisīts kā šī procesora uzlabotā versija, ar visādām papildus fīčām, bet ja tu gribi bez izmaiņām darbināt uz tās programmu, kas rakstīta priekš AT90S8515, tad pie programmēšanas ieliec ķeksi, ka ATMEGAI jāstrādā kā AT90S8515 un viss notiks. Protams, nedrīkst aizmirst, ka ATMEGAI pie programmēšanas jāieliek ķekši, atkarībā no izmantojamā kvarca, AT90S8515 tas nav vajadzīgs. Bet tas, ko kāds stāsta par vajadzību rakstīt jaunu programmu ir tīrais fufelis. Nemokies meklējumos, pērc ATMEGU!

----------


## pedro

Tā tā tā

šitais jau sāk izklausītie samērā saldi

nopirkt to atmegu laikam var jebkur  :: 

tik tagad paliek jautājums, ka man tā firmvāre laikam ir "gatava" nu tāda iecepama mikrenē, cik noprotu nokompilētā veidā, a varbūt kau ko jaucu

nu ķipa ja es paņemu firmvāri, kas ir nokopētu no atmel 8515 vai viņu var ierakstīt Atmegā 8515 un "salikt pareizos ķekšus" lai strādā vēl viss?

kas to varētu izdarīt?

----------


## M_J

Kādā formātā ir tā "firmvāre"? Ja tas ir .hex vai .bin fails (ir vēl arī daži citi formāti), tad tas ir pa taisno cepams iekšā mikrenē, ja .c vai .asm, tad ir jākompilē. Izdarīt to var jebkurš, kam ir programmators, arī es, vienīgi Tev braukt ekskursijā uz Cēsu pusi diez vai būs lietderīgi, jo to pašu gan jau var sarunāt Rīgā

----------


## pedro

man ir ROM formāts, vismaz tas kas man ir. tādi 4 kb faili, atvēru ar notepadu, tur vot šitāds saturs :
:100090009F939FB79F93FF93EF9395EB92BFE0E6FB
:1000A00039B2232C21242320132C5228220C4081E6
:1000B000518160F461A16F3F29F490E090A391A376
:1000C000552402C040A351A340E050E091E0490F05
:1000D00090E0591F10F49FEF91A340835183EE5F8E
:1000E000E03721F7EF91FF919F919FBF9F91189566
:1000F0009F939FB79F932F5F3F4F9F919FBF9F916C
:1001000018959F939FB79F93FF93EF93F1E0E72D8F

----------


## Vikings

Tas ir HEX.

----------

